# Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

First he tried a run in 4th gear but the VPA dyno shaft torque limit was exceeded. At the time it produced [email protected] @7600rpm (1,25bar)
That's over 500hp at this boost level.
Instead he had to use 6th gear to get below the VPA dyno shaft torque limit
And when tested @24psi (1,65bar) in 6th they unfortunately reached the speed limit at the VPA dyno and had to cutoff at 7000rpm. (ecu speed limit)
Max horsepower is expected at 7600 (verified from the 18psi 4th gear run).
This run was far from max boost (32psi) and below where max horsepower (7600rpm) is reached but the car still produced [email protected] @7000rpm.








Then they had to call it a day.
The Rototest VPA dyno can be programmed to run at any gear.







Who said that VR6 don't make more power after 6000rpm?
With this setup the car does make more power than most 2.9-3.0 litres turbo VR6 at the same boost level. (with one cylinder less







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
Torque curve is flat from 4200rpm to 7600rpm also unique for the VR.
The engine is fitted with a T25 also known as a GT3076 500hp turbo.
A re-dyno at another shop is scheduled in a couple of weeks to see the true potential of this VR5.
Dynographs/sheets will be posted tomorrow by foffa.



_Modified by DanielT at 9:21 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (DanielT)*

Very nice. Will also be interesting to see how it does on the other dyno at higher boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (DanielT)*

Hi guys!
New dyno will be sponsored by http://www.Turbocenter.se
Funny to see that the VPA being maxed out.
Big thanks to Autoteck motor in sweden for having such patience with this.
I have to scans to post tomorrow.
i have the [email protected] full scans
BUT i only have one 2 second full scan + boost scan of the 
380wheel kw = 380*1,36= [email protected]
And as Daniel said above we couldent even do that last logg i run mode so we locked the engine 2 seconds at 7000rpm and the output was 517Whp (380WheelKilowatt)
The greddy boost ctrl works great as that pic will display and car is not a dyno queen ...it gave same hp for 2sec in locked mode.
Would have been fun to see what it acctually could have done at 7000rpm+ with that boost.
but in 2 weeks we will know that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BUT for a sneak peak of the low boost only 500hp+ file at as low boost as it goes A.K.A driving to work file ....here you go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...pHI_4
check TQ curve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








the lower gauge to the left.
its 440ish from 4000-8000
Full run from 1500rpm to 8000


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today ([email protected])*

465WHP at 18 PSI... Good God its gonna be fun to see what it can do at maxboost.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (Norwegian-VR6)*

Good God indeed, props to you Fredrik http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This dyno is to show all the haters that you were right all along, and what you've been spreading about the cams, intake manifold design and what else, is all true.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (VR6rocks)*

Nice work! I think this will finally convince everybody that cam, intake, and boost pipe tuning via flow calculations really makes a difference on the VR.
Who thought you could do 500HP with only 10 valve??? Over 200HP/litre on a street-legal car????










_Modified by phatvw at 4:37 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today ([email protected])*

very impressive..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Nice work! I think this will finally convince everybody that cam, intake, and boost pipe tuning via flow calculations really makes a difference on the VR.
Who thought you could do 500HP with only 10 valve??? Over 200HP/litre on a street-legal car????









_Modified by phatvw at 4:37 PM 3-12-2008_


I got some more info.
Ill try to post scans later.
@ 7000rpm we acctually managed to do 395 wheel Kilowatt.
That is over *[email protected] of boost *....jesus








But the mid value of that boost is 375wheel kilo watt.
So it gave between *510WHP-537WHP* before the bench gave up on the 7000rpm lock


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (DanielT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (18T_BT)*

Hi
Here is what we managed on 1.65 before the dyno crapped out even at static an high rpm to avoid TQ peak
1.65 bar of boost static and .
upper line = wheel kilo watt 395max = *537whp a.ka 600Hp*
lower line = boost+1atmosphere = 1.65bar a.k.a 24psi 
Greddy profec II amazed me ....its like dead on holing requested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Here is the *[email protected] dynamic (18psi)*








Here you can see that its acctualy not even 20-30nm TQ difference between 4000rpm to 7800rpm


















_Modified by [email protected] at 12:53 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (DanielT)*

MORE DAMMIT!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_MORE DAMMIT!









New Dyno on monday 17/3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today ([email protected])*

Norway like's it







Keep it up Fredrik http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (Norwegian-VR6)*

Street test with the 18psi/1.25 bar 465Whp Low boost street file
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5IX7KGOu2c


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today ([email protected])*

That VR5 sounds mean!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today ([email protected])*

Only in Foffa's world does 18psi = "low boost street tune"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Only in Foffa's world does 18psi = "low boost street tune"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Another one added








0-60 test 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today ([email protected])*

Holy crap, is that for real???
Why block out the odo btw?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Holy crap, is that for real???
Why block out the odo btw?

Thats the stuff i mounted the camare with








Imagine that this is just street boost 18psi.
With 1.65bar and up it does not even get traction until 125mph.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i really dont understand..why they have maybe worlds most expensive dyno and then they can not dyno more hp/torque..







if you still have problems next time..then come to denmark..we have a brand new 4000nm dynapac..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:02 PM 12-2-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:02 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i really dont understand..why they have maybe worlds most expensive dyno and then they can not dyno more hp/torque..







if you still have problems next time..then come to denmark..we have a brand new 1100nm dynapac..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:02 PM 12-2-2008_

You silly Scandinavians!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i really dont understand..why they have maybe worlds most expensive dyno and then they can not dyno more hp/torque..







if you still have problems next time..then come to denmark..we have a brand new 4000nm dynapac..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:02 PM 12-2-2008_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:02 AM 12-3-2008_

This is the smallest version of the Roto-test.
Being the best and most accurate dynos they also have a sick price.
They cost 2 million SKR for the lab equipment.
So most tuning companies get the small version


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today ([email protected])*

Fred what cams are you running?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today (Wizard-of-OD)*

The 264/254 11,2/10,9 MK4 stg 2 grind 112* lobe angle


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Foffa maxed out a Rototest VPA dyno today ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The 264/254 11,2/10,9 MK4 stg 2 grind 112* lobe angle

I emailed the contact you told me about.I need 20V cams.


----------

